# Bossman boats in New Smyrna



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

That's good to know. I was looking at a beavertail they had.


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

i've had the same type of experience from them on a skiff,,by getting the word out they'll feel the pinch


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah, that is what I purchased was 2009 Beavertail BTX. They are great boats, but find another place to buy it. Unless you like headaches.


----------



## mrlenard (May 7, 2012)

Glad to know this. I have been keeping my eye on their website for a used boat but now I will just forget them. Someone else reported a real problem with them somewhere else here.

I wonder how they can advertise their price is always cheaper than Ankona factory prices?


----------



## diliberoj (Jan 5, 2011)

Did you try via email? I had a similar problem, but he ended up making it right. I did not purchase a boat from him. I did have my JP installed there. How long has it been since the previous owner sent the paperwork and other items you listed? To play devils advocate maybe he was waiting on the previous owner to send it in? In your defense he should have called you to tell you he was waiting on it. I think in the end you may have waited longer than you should have to get your items, but if the boat was consigned the consignee usually has to wait for the seller to gather it all together.

Where in St Aug to you primarily fish?

have a few email contacts i dug up:
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah, I spoke to Richard and gave him an opportunity to make it right. He fed me bs instead so I decided to inform the public. Him and his wife lied to my face on multiple occasions. Maybe they didn't do anything illegal, but morally they did everything wrong. I normally fish flats in front of the shores and sometimes devils elbow. Tide permitting. Reds have been fired up!


----------



## captwayne (Feb 17, 2011)

There are many satisfied customers from Bossman Boats. Unfortunately the ones that think they got ripped off or are very dissatisfied are the only ones that write on a forum. Richard and Melissa are very stand up people. I for one have had many of my friends and fellow fishing guides tell me that they went above and beyond to make sure everything was taken care of. I know for a fact that if the boat was on consignment they would have to wait for the owner of the boat to produce the title. Apparently in this circumstance the owner waited to produce the title from your own words. We can't fault Bossman Boats for this mix up. I bought my daughter a truck from a dealer and had to wait 1.5 months for the title to come back. Thats just what happens. I too saw the advertisement for such boat and no where on there did it specifiy a push pole or sissy bar in the add. Regardless of what the previous owner said was suppose to come with the boat NO WHERE on Bossman Boats ad did it say those two things were included. So we must go by what is advertised by Bossman Boats. I'm sorry that you feel the way you do, but I am sure that it has not stopped you from running the boat and having a great time on it plus catching fish! Good luck with a great boat and hopefully you will have many great years to come with it. 
2009 Beavertail BTX Flats Boats,Saltwater Fishing in New Smyrna Beach, FL$20,950 

PhotosMap

Photo 1 of 5 Expand Map Print Map 
Driving Directions Print Directions
From: Get Directions clear 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

About this 18' 2009 Beavertail BTX Flats Boats,Saltwater Fishing 

2009 Beavertail BTX 

The BTX is one of the finest technical poling skiffs in its class based on overall performance. Premium fit and finish, completely custom made and hand laid, very easy to pole, tracks straight, handles chop and provides a smooth, quiet, dry ride and no hull slap. Includes offset side floor console. This layout provides a maximum cockpit area with console storage. Also has hydraulic steering, stainless steering wheel with control knob, trim tabs, navigation lights, jack plate, custom aluminum poling platform, automatic bilge, plumbed live well, large front storage locker, 2 lockable rod lockers. 18 gallon poly fuel cell. Drafts an honest 4 to 6 inches based on loading. This complete ready to fish package includes a 55lb thrust 12V Minn Kota trolling motor, 2009 60hp E-Tec & 2009 galvanized Yacht Club trailer with spare tire. For more information contact Richard at 888-458-8864.




Boat Insurance Quotes on your screen in 90 seconds by United Marine 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Boat Details

Class: PowerCategory: Flats Boats,Saltw...Year: 2009Make: BeavertailLength: 18'Propulsion Type: OtherHull Material: compositeFuel Type: GasLocation: New Smyrna Beach,...

+ Other

Hull Shape: Other

Disclaimer: The Company offers the details of this vessel in good faith but cannot guarantee or warrant the accuracy of this information nor warrant the condition of the vessel. A buyer should instruct his agents, or his surveyors, to investigate such details as the buyer desires validated. This vessel is offered subject to prior sale, price change, or withdrawal without notice. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seller Information[ contact the seller ]

Bossman Boats LLC
177 N. Causeway [ view map ] 
New Smyrna Beach, FL 
(877) 685-8399

View Dealer Inventory »
Here is a copy of the add for this particular boat. I can't see where he did anything wrong. Thats my opinion anyways. But once again I really do hope that you will have many great years of fishing to come on that BTX. Tight lines


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

I for one have seen both ends of Bossman Boats. I've had major issues, however in time he has resolved them. That being said, i've also been promised a push pole and/or trim tabs but haven't heard back from Richard in 3 weeks now after 2 emails and a phone call. I know he is very busy right now on all fronts and is somewhat short staffed. 

Wayne, get him going would you


----------



## captwayne (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Charlie. Hope all is well. But you have to admit that with all the problems with your trailer and boat being scratched up he has gone out of his way to make it right. I think the first two times you brought it back to him with the scratches in the hull from the trailer when you are loading it he fixed it out of his pocket with no charge to you. All that being said the man is super busy like you said and yes, short staffed. Tis the season for boats. Get out there and catch some fish, would ya!


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

You got it! He has fixed it everytime without a charge, as it should be. And he's always done it in a timely manner as well!!
Only hold up we ever had was waiting on Mel to get the gelcoat in. Some things are just out of HIS control.

Still waiting on you to take me to the lagoon sometime!!


----------



## captwayne (Feb 17, 2011)

You're the man Charlie! I see fishing in the near future. Just gotta wait for the water to clear up. It has been terrible down there and the bite has been way off. As soon as the water clears up a little we'll take the Ankona out for some tailing action.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

> You got it!  He has fixed it everytime without a charge, as it should be.  And he's always done it in a timely manner as well!!
> Only hold up we ever had was waiting on Mel to get the gelcoat in.  Some things are just out of HIS control.
> 
> Still waiting on you to take me to the lagoon sometime!!



Is Richard providing Trim Tabs or a Push pole at No Cost?

Do you have Push Pole Holders?


If you are being charged for the items and install why not do it yourself?

*VMarine push pole holders
*21' or so push pole
*Lenco 9"x9" edge mount tabs

All very easy to install.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

It's at no cost as he uses my boat quite often to sell other ankonas, wet test, etc... I leave it on his lot as needed in exchange for items such as a push pole and/or trimtabs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

> It's at no cost as he uses my boat quite often to sell other ankonas, wet test, etc...  I leave it on his lot as needed in exchange for items such as a push pole and/or trimtabs.


That doesn't sound like the best idea to me.


----------



## flatsmaster22 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have dealt with Bossman multiple times and he has always been good to me. He sold a boat for me which was on consignment and was able to do it in a timely manner. I also know it is up to the actual owner of the boat to provide the title. I drove to a place that could print titles onsite so the new owner would not have to wait two weeks.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

I spoke with Richard today at Bossman. If anyone as issues you should call him and talk to him. he has always made things right, when/if it's in his control.

I'll be getting the trim tabs completed in a couple weeks and can't wait to see how the Ankona runs with those things 

I too sold my other boat thru him and got the Ankona thru him as well. Fixed my trailer 3 times now due to the poor alignment from Karavan and their winch.

He is a busy man and hard to get ahold of sometimes but just keep trying. His office manager is always easy to reach though and she relays info pretty darn well!!


----------



## 1texasaggie (Mar 20, 2012)

> I decided to contact the previous owner of the boat. To my dismay he had just mailed in the title to Bossman Boats. This is the reason I have not received my registration. Bossman Boats sold me a boat, took my money, before they even had the title. Then I find out that the boat should of come with a push pole and leaning post. They lied to me and said it fell off the truck when they were transporting it.


First, I am in no way associated with Bossman...nor have I ever purchased a boat from them. That being said, I also understand Florida has different title regulations. 

In fairness to Bossman, at the time of sale, did he ever tell you that he had the title in hand and then advertise the boat as coming with the power pole and leaning post? If he did, then you are justified to be upset. If not, your post is unfair to Bossman.

Having experienced a similar situation when I traded in one of my boats a few years ago (to a local Texas dealer), it took over 2- months to get the title issues resolved...and I was on top of it from day 1. If the previous owner put it off or had to fight with a lender to get the title, I don't see how Bossman deserves to be publicly criticized for this.


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

great,,,a forum full of lawyers


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok, so here is why I posted the message......First of all, I never said they did anything illegal. Just ethically wrong. 

When I was looking at the boat on the lot, the driver who went to pick up the boat was telling me about it. I asked him if the boat came with a push pole. He said yes, he picked up the boat with one and it should be included.

After inspecting the boat, I went inside to start the negotiations. While negotiating, me and my friend found the ad for the boat for sale from the original owner. The add was about 30 days old. In the listing the orignal owner was selling the boat with a push pole and leaning post. He was also selling the boat for 18k (Bossman was asking 21k). I know Bossman did not pay even 18k for the boat, so they did well. Anyway, I showed Richard the add and we haggled down to 20k. I asked him if the push pole and leaning post was included. He looked at his wife and she answered, "No, it never came with one." I said, " The driver just told me it did?" Her reply was, " He shouldn't be talking to you about the boats, that is not his area." I even found a push pole (same model as in original owner's add) hanging in the shop, with a sticky note on it that said "BTX." I asked her if this was it, she said "No, it's another guys pole who leaves it here." (who leaves a push pole at a boat shop? Doesn't seem to be too convenient to use when you have to go pick it up?) About a month and half later is when I was trying to find out warranty info for the BTX and was getting nowhere trying to get info from Bossman. That is when I remembered the posting, so I contacted the original owner. He didn't even believe me that I bought the boat, because he had just sent in the title. He was a little upset himself after I proved it to him. He informed me that the boat did come with push pole and leaning post. He has a picture of the driver leaving with items. I called Bossman again and they informed me that the items were "lost in transit."

Here is my issue.......If Richard would have said in the beginning, for that price the boat does not come with a push pole or leaning post, I would have dropped it. Instead they tried to lie about it on multiple occasions. Therefore I doubted the entire validity of the transaction. If the items were "lost in transit," what would have happened if the deal would have fallen through with the owner? Would they have told him his items were "lost in transit?"


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

I had a bad experience with him too. He took a $3,000 deposit from me for an IPB before I bought my Native. He told me the boat was about to come out of the mold, six weeks later he still didn't have the boat and gave me the run around blaming it on East Cape. I found out later that was a total lie and that he had never even ordered the boat. He then tried to convince me to use that $3k to invest in a boat company he was starting. After about 5 requests I finally got my money back. Needless to say I will never do business with him again.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

[smiley=pirate.gif] [smiley=bigun2.gif]

should cover it


----------



## 1texasaggie (Mar 20, 2012)

> That is when I remembered the posting, so I contacted the original owner. He didn't even believe me that I bought the boat, because he had just sent in the title. He was a little upset himself after I proved it to him. He informed me that the boat did come with push pole and leaning post. He has a picture of the driver leaving with items. I called Bossman again and they informed me that the items were "lost in transit."


I certainly don't blame you for being pissed then. It's sad when business owners try to take advantage of customers. In spite of all this, it sounds like you have a great boat and I hope you enjoy it! Thanks for the post.


----------



## captwayne (Feb 17, 2011)

First. The ad the you looked at was from BossMan. No where on this ad did it say there was a leaning post or push pole. Next you paid $950 less than what was asked, in your own words. Also I know for a fact that BossMan had to purchase parts to repair some things on the boat out of his own pocket and was planning on fixing the stuff. He even offered to replace the stuff and you could pick up the boat in a few days. You declined and stated that you would take the parts and do it yourself. No mention of this anywhere in your post. You can mention all the bad stuff you want but also try to mention the good stuff too.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Capt Wayne, 
Part of the negotiation of coming down $950 was the agreement that I would do all the work myself and buy my own parts. He gave me the replacement fuel gauge. Everything else he said he would return. So therefore, he did not pay for any parts out of pocket. He returned the parts except for a $40 dollar fuel gauge. So if you don't know the whole story, just shut up! I don't know why you are sticking up for them. Maybe you work for them


----------



## captwayne (Feb 17, 2011)

I was there that day. I run the tournament he puts on each month that he does for free. I found the keys and started the boat for you. I have no need to shut up because I want you to state all the facts. It still comea down to what it said in Bossmans ad. You knowingly came down from St. Augustine after looking at bossmans ad. So I believe you knew what you were buying. Further more I spoke to the driver and he stated it was lost in transit. That's what the man said. I also know that BossMan stores boats on his lot for customers. He puts all valuables in his office so no one can steal them. I for one never saw those items. There's about 40 guys that fish his tournament, ask any one of those guys about bossman. I understand he is not going to please everyone. That's just what happens. He has sold 150 boats in the last 2 years. You are bound to not please everyone. You have your opinion and I have mine. I just thought you kind of went about it the wrong way. Nothing personally against you. You bought a great boat at at fair price. Once again, have fun fishing from it for many years to come.


----------



## CaptWard (Jun 6, 2011)

I recently purchased a new Yamaha f70 from Bossman. I had the boat to Richard on a Wednesday in order to have it ready for a tournament that Saturday (which he promised it would be). The motor was put on, broke in and ready to roll that Friday morning. I couldn’t have asked for better professional services, communication and price from anywhere around NSB. Richard took care of all the warranties, paper work etc. and had them back to me in a timely manner. I have had other experiences with Bossman Boats as well and couldn't have been more pleased with the outcome.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Modified my post for posterity. ;D


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Speaking of...how are the trim tabs???


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> Speaking of...how are the trim tabs???


 ;D

The trim tabs are absolutely great. If you fish with 2 or more people in this boat they are a GREAT help at getting on plane. Also my WOT porpising has been eliminated.. unless I pull the tabs all the way up. Also like I mentioned in another post, I had my stepdad in the boat (250lbs) and he was sitting to the right of me while I drove.. You wanna talk about a list?  A push of a button for about one second or so and bingo, running perfect.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Can't wait. Mine have been ordered and should be here in a week or 2. Very curious to see how the boat gets up now and how much more stable it will be. Now i'm really gonna wish I got the side console!!


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

I've been in there once. Some punk ass kid employee walking around the lot comes up and starts talking about the boats on the lot. As soon as he told me the Beavertail Vengeance they had sitting on the lot would pole better and shallower than a waterman, I instantly got in my truck and left. lol

Also, their pricing is very high. Glad I don't have to do business with 'em !


----------

